# Craftsman Chain Saw - Cuts off when tilted



## a1handy (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a Craftsman Chain Saw with a Walbro carb. I recently corrected a lack of fuel problem by replacing deteriorated fuel lines. The saw starts and runs great at high throttle. When the speed of the engine slows down, tilted or loaded the saw wants to stall. I do not know how to adjust the metering jets in the carb and they still have the limiting caps on them. The small adjustment I can do does seem to help. Someone has suggest fuel puddling as a potential problem. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to correct this problem and how I can adjust the carb jets.


----------



## Joe Brinduse (Dec 1, 2007)

a1handy said:


> I have a Craftsman Chain Saw with a Walbro carb. I recently corrected a lack of fuel problem by replacing deteriorated fuel lines. The saw starts and runs great at high throttle. When the speed of the engine slows down, tilted or loaded the saw wants to stall. I do not know how to adjust the metering jets in the carb and they still have the limiting caps on them. The small adjustment I can do does seem to help. Someone has suggest fuel puddling as a potential problem. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to correct this problem and how I can adjust the carb jets.


pop off the limiting caps then adj the carb.. did you put a gas filter on your new gas line in the tank ?


----------



## a1handy (Nov 24, 2009)

When I went to the service center to buy the hoses I attempted to buy a filter as well but was told they were out of stock. The tech said he blew the filter out and it was OK. I have started the saw several times since my original post and it will run ( although a little rough) for two to three minutes then quickly stall out. Do you think this still sounds like an adjustment problem. If I remove the limiting caps turn the screws in till they are firm, how many turn outward should I turn before starting the engine and attempting final adjustment. Should I adjust both, which one first, how should I initiate the adjustment process. Thanks


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

whats the model number of your saw?

is there a plastic baffle behind the carb? I've seen quite a few of those go bad, but that won't give a problem of stalling when tilted, sounds more like your carb needs to be gone through


----------



## a1handy (Nov 24, 2009)

The model # was 358 351 162. Even considering the fact that it starts and runs for awhile you still believe the carb needs rebuilding. I am considering buying a new carb since Sears sells them for around $30 and a rebuild is $16.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

could be crank seals had a simular problem with a husky tyrned out to be the crank seals you have to check them by vacuum & presue to make shore they are ok

bill


----------



## ftfixer (Sep 20, 2009)

*stalls*

had a poulan doing exactly the same thing took carb. apart and cleaned removed both adjusters and blew through them then replaced and turned adjusters all way closed but not very tight screwed out about 1 full turn and replaced carb. and fired it up.


----------



## a1handy (Nov 24, 2009)

I took it to the local repair shop and for $35 they rebuilt the carb, tuned the engine and sharpened the blade. A carb rebuild kit from Sears was $16 so I turned it over to the pros. Runs great now. I enjoyed the experience of trying to do it myself and all of the great help from the members.


----------

